# Felt FW40 vs Novara Carema



## jon.moab (Jun 9, 2008)

I am purchasing a new bike for my wife and would like to stay around $800. I have found a good deal on the Felt FW40 and also the Novara Carema. Please let me know your opinion on which bike is better. I am taking her out this afternoon to test ride both of them and will likely base my decision on which one fits better. Should I consider other options? Is the Novara worth taking a look at??

Thanks!!!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Pretty comparable, although the Novara has Tiagra shifters which are a step up from the Sora shifters on the Felt.

I'd probably rather buy from an actual bike shop vs. REI, although I've heard the folks at REI are helpful. Which color does she like better?

Make sure the bikes are set up as similarly as possible regarding saddle and handlebar position and have her pay particular attention to the shift levers.


----------



## jon.moab (Jun 9, 2008)

She ended up preferring the FW40 so we picked it up. Thanks...


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

jon.moab said:


> She ended up preferring the FW40 so we picked it up. Thanks...



Good Call. I have a Felt and so does my wife and we have had nothing but trouble free riding.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

*Excellent Choice*



jon.moab said:


> She ended up preferring the FW40 so we picked it up. Thanks...



Good call on your wifes part...............


----------

